# Picked up a new toy



## 23LS_SHO (Jan 30, 2018)

Pulled this guy out of a barn. 1975 Jeep J10 Honcho. Think it's going to make a pretty cool ride after I do a few upgrades to it


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Cool old rig.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

That's awesome! What all do you plan to do to it? How much you get her for?


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

i always thought they were cool


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I had a 77 J 20. Toughest truck I have ever owned. You could hit that sheet metal with a ball peen hammer and it would bounce back at you. LOL


----------



## 23LS_SHO (Jan 30, 2018)

Going to drop a 383 in it. 4 or 6 inch lift with 35s. Debating on whether or not to build a little flat bed on it or not. Picked it up for 1500. Besides the floor pans not a speck of rust on it


----------

